
Corporations in open-source free-code commune could help sustain coders - endswapper
https://siliconangle.com/blog/2017/09/11/capitalists-in-open-source-free-code-commune-could-help-sustain-coders-ossummit
======
sharemywin
The value is not in code anymore. it's in the data and network effects. I
don't doubt google's code base is valuable, but no where near the companies
valuation.

